# Rent in Amsterdam-Zuidoost area



## ayoub15 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi there,


I'm currently moving to Amsterdam in the upcoming months as a "high skilled migrant", i was looking on some websites for rent in Amsterdam-Zuidoost region, i spoke with some people they told me that Bijlmermeer is one of the cheapest neighbourhood around, but i read that the crime rate is high over there.


My question, what are the best neighbourhood (safe, not that fancy) i can get a rent for around 600 to 700 euros for a small studio ? I don't need big appartement. Would it be economical to rent somewhere nearby Amsterdam Centrum and commute with the metro ?


Since i will move alone, i was thinking if there is any possibility to get in touch with other expats, and why not share a flat with a room-mate, unfortunately, i wasn't lucky enough to find some Facebook groups or other sites i can look into. do you have any groups to suggest ?


Do you know any websites/services i can use in order to look for a rent ?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Look at ymere.nl, http://www.pararius.nl and funda.nl. It might be difficult to find low cost super safe area's in Amsterdam. Due to its policies there are lots of immigrants and they typically live in low income housing without a job (and that increases the potential for crime). There are specific web sites that show this (also the Dutch statistical buro (CBS) has detailed info on this. 
As far as zuidoost/bijlmer there is (historically) a large population Suriname and Antilles decent (former Dutch colonies). The area has become much better but still lots to improve.
Looking at crime also be realistic in what is real crime. All statistics are consolidated in the Netherlands where I think things like pickpocketing etc you can easily prevent.


----------

